# A final "I hate the switch" thread



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

So I'm cleaning the office and tune into "70's on 7". Not Disco, 70's. The brainiacs at the new Sirius/XM office think that I would enjoy "Disco Saturday Night". Guess what...if I wanted to hear only obscure Disco, I'D TUNE TO THAT CHANNEL. So, now I have to endure the 80's on 8 with the MTV DJ's that I've grown to dislike soooo much.

I hope DirecTV drops these bums for somebody who knows how to program music. You'd think Sirius/XM could do this, but at this point, I think the guys at AOL Radio can program a station better than these yay-hoohs.

Oh...even worse...The "80's on 8" has the Saturday Night Dance Mix.....this is FUBAR and really horrendous!

What a bummer


----------



## David_NC (Apr 13, 2007)

MikeW said:


> So I'm cleaning the office and tune into "70's on 7". Not Disco, 70's. The brainiacs at the new Sirius/XM office think that I would enjoy "Disco Saturday Night". *Guess what...if I wanted to hear only obscure Disco, I'D TUNE TO THAT CHANNEL. * So, now I have to endure the 80's on 8 with the MTV DJ's that I've grown to dislike soooo much.
> 
> I hope DirecTV drops these bums for somebody who knows how to program music. You'd think Sirius/XM could do this, but at this point, I think the guys at AOL Radio can program a station better than these yay-hoohs.
> 
> ...


Many of us would, 'cept they cancelled both Sirius' and XM's disco channels. The 'Disco Saturday Night' that you're complaining about is what some of here, and many others, have been missing since the merger took place. I enjoyed the disco channels and hope they return. Be glad that you're only 'out' of non-disco '70's music a few hours on Saturday!


----------



## fattybear (Nov 15, 2007)

I have loved the various XM channels doing the oldies for the 60s, 70s, 80s, etc., but the Sirius changes suck. I'm getting into the True Oldies Channel these days. No schlock.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

fattybear said:


> I have loved the various XM channels doing the oldies for the 60s, 70s, 80s, etc., but the Sirius changes suck. I'm getting into the True Oldies Channel these days. No schlock.


Same for me , i want my "Franks Place" or "High Standards" back .


----------

